# It's Wednesday!!



## Humpday Hottie's (Nov 15, 2013)

Hey everyone! Kyra is home from her honeymoon and we're all excited to welcome her back to the states! Come on down to oyster night to give her a big hug and drink some beer! We're excited to see everyone!
Kirstin, Kyra and Logan


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Starts at 3?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Gonna be a nice sunset.

Not gonna make it, y'all have fun.

Do you remember when I said that before?


----------



## Jlars (Apr 2, 2014)

My compliments to the staff. Oysters, sheeps, pomps, peppers on the grill were outstanding. Next time ill bring down some cheese curds


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

I am going to make it to one of these, one day. So, they have free oysters and you can bring some kind of meat or fish to share and they will cook it on their grill for everyone to share ? How do you know who is from the PFF at these events ? Do you just start talking to anyone there and say hi, are you a member of the PFF ?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

jcasey said:


> I am going to make it to one of these, one day. So, they have free oysters and you can bring some kind of meat or fish to share and they will cook it on their grill for everyone to share ? How do you know who is from the PFF at these events ? Do you just start talking to anyone there and say hi, are you a member of the PFF ?


Gilligan's provides the oysters and shucker. We / or I should say Aqua Huntress and Leo bring a table top grill. Gilligans provides us a table. Everyone brings a little something good to grill, and Leo loves to do the cooking.

Lately the pier boys have brought over a few fish from that days fishing.

So last night, you can see what we were grillin in the post above, we put some oysters on the grill also. Boudin stuffed sweet banana peppers, Andouille, just a bunch of good stuff.

When you arrive tell the Gilligan Girls you are from the forum.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Congrats, wish I could make it


----------



## Jlars (Apr 2, 2014)

Im in town on work for a few days. Just happened to go fishing off Ft Pickens. Caught some sheephead. The stars were aligned and ended up at Gilligan's. Good people. They made me feel at home. Lots of fish talk..food, cold beer. Couple of the ladies are speargunners.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Another great night, glad you could make it Jlars.

Here's a sample from the grill, thank you Dylan for sharing your "slap ya moma good pompano"









Jimmy


----------

